# [APORTE] Programador "PIC KIT 2" Clon con base ZIF



## Ericktronik (Abr 12, 2012)

Hoy hago el aporte de mi "CLON" del programador PIC Kit 2 incluyendo una base zif para la facil programacion de un microcontrolador.







El diseño del circuito esta basado por un esquema generico proporcionado por "Microchip", la adaptacion que hize fue la de la base ZIF de 40 pines.

Adjunto esta un PDF el cual contiene el circuito esquematico, los pcbs para su creacion(incluyendo mascara de componentes) tambien en espejo, y la lista de materiales.

Tambien adjunto imagenes de la distribucion de la base zif comprimidas en un archivo .rar.

El ultimo archivo adjunto es el Frimware del PIC18F2550.

_________________________________________________________________________
Mis otros aportes:
[APORTE] Cubo LED 5x5x5, con PIC16F877a.
[APORTE] Joystick USB (6 ejes - 32 Botones - Hat Switch) + PCB & Firmware.
[APORTE] Amplificador 4x40, con TDA8571J & TDA1425A.


----------



## pispis22 (Jun 26, 2012)

hey agradesco por la Info esta muy buena, ase rato estaba buscando uno, porque me arme uno y no funciono,  pero tengo una pregunta si funciona


----------



## Ericktronik (Jun 26, 2012)

pispis22 dijo:


> hey agradesco por la Info esta muy buena, ase rato estaba buscando uno, porque me arme uno y no funciono,  pero tengo una pregunta si funciona



si claro.
con este quemador trabajo casi diariamente.


----------



## pispis22 (Jul 10, 2012)

Gracias por la respuesta, pero tengo una duda para quemar el PIC 12F2550 que se va a colocar en este quemador, hay que grabar ese pic en otro quemador ya funcionando o se puede quemar de alguna otra forma como en la protoboar con alguna configuracion. 

gracias por la respuesta


----------



## eyder (Jul 10, 2012)

pispis22 dijo:


> Gracias por la respuesta, pero tengo una duda para quemar el PIC 12F2550 que se va a colocar en este quemador, hay que grabar ese pic en otro quemador ya funcionando o se puede quemar de alguna otra forma como en la protoboar con alguna configuracion.
> 
> gracias por la respuesta



Saludos  pispis22, el pic a utilizar en el pickit2 clone es el 18f2550, este hay que programarlo con otro quemador, hay uno muy sencillo llamado jdm plus que puedes montar en una protoboard y asi programar el pic18f2550.


----------



## pispis22 (Jul 10, 2012)

Gracias por la respuesta *eyder* y por corregirme lo del Pic que es 18 y no 12, pero no se si es por ignorancia pero los pdf que montaste cual es el que prodria montar en la protoboar porque lo que veo se utiliza por puerto serial y seria como crear otro porque en realidad no entendi muy bien.

gracias


----------



## pispis22 (Jul 22, 2012)

hola *Ericktronik* disculpa me puede hacer un favor si de pronto no es mucha molestia, es que he intentado realizar la trasferencia de la pcb a la váquela con el método de planchado, pero tengo un problema es que las pistas de los contactos como son un poco delgadas con la parte negra que sobra, no me deja realizar bien la trasferencia y se unen las pistas, entonces es para ver si puede montar nuevamente el pcb pero solo las pistas de contactos la parte negra quitarla para ver si puedo realizar la váquela, te agradecería tu respuesta.


----------



## Ericktronik (Jul 22, 2012)

pispis22 dijo:


> hola *Ericktronik* disculpa me puede hacer un favor si de pronto no es mucha molestia, es que he intentado realizar la trasferencia de la pcb a la váquela con el método de planchado, pero tengo un problema es que las pistas de los contactos como son un poco delgadas con la parte negra que sobra, no me deja realizar bien la trasferencia y se unen las pistas, entonces es para ver si puede montar nuevamente el pcb pero solo las pistas de contactos la parte negra quitarla para ver si puedo realizar la váquela, te agradecería tu respuesta.



Hola pispis22.
en realidad no puedo quitar la "parte negra" porque esta es la tierra(GND).

pero lo que si te puedo recomendar es que despues de hacer la transferencia y haber quitado el papel, utilizes un alfiler o aguja de costura para remover el papel que quede entre las pistas.
asi hago mis pcbs(siempre reviso almenos 20 veces antes de meter la baquela al acido).


----------



## pispis22 (Jul 23, 2012)

OK, te agradezco *Ericktronik*, te realizo otra consulta (L1) es una resistencia de 6.8Kohm, o es una Bobina tipo resistencia es que tengo una duda al respecto de con ese componente.

Gracias


----------



## Ericktronik (Jul 23, 2012)

pispis22 dijo:


> OK, te agradezco *Ericktronik*, te realizo otra consulta (L1) es una resistencia de 6.8Kohm, o es una Bobina tipo resistencia es que tengo una duda al respecto de con ese componente.
> 
> Gracias



tienes razon, es una bobina tipo resistencia(lo que pasa es que proteus no tiene empaquetados de bobinas y para el PCB utilize una resistencia)


----------



## pispis22 (Jul 23, 2012)

Gracias, esa Bobina es de 680 uh o otro valor, en el caso de no poderla conseguir con que otro valor se puede reemplazar.


----------



## Ericktronik (Jul 23, 2012)

pispis22 dijo:


> Gracias, esa Bobina es de 680 uh o otro valor, en el caso de no poderla conseguir con que otro valor se puede reemplazar.



estas en lo correcto, es de 680 uh.
en caso de no conseguirla, pregunta por el valor mas cercano.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 23, 2012)

Ericktronik dijo:


> Hola a todos los usuarios del Foro.
> 
> Hoy hago el aporte de mi "CLON" del programador PIC Kit 2 incluyendo una base zif para la facil programacion de un microcontrolador.
> 
> ...



Recien me encuentro con tu aporte no esta nada mal gracias por cmpartir ; más que nada por que es una información muy didáctica 





eyder dijo:


> Saludos  pispis22, el pic a utilizar en el pickit2 clone es el 18f2550, este hay que programarlo con otro quemador, hay uno muy sencillo llamado jdm plus que puedes montar en una protoboard y asi programar el pic18f2550.



Por cualquier duda por aca hay mas información 
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/aporte-programador-jdm-plus-22517/


----------



## pispis22 (Jul 23, 2012)

Gracias por su colaboración, estoy intentando de realizar nuevamente la váquela y verificando cada una de las pistas para ver que no estén en contacto con otro elemento y no me valla a ocurrir algún corto, cuando tenga el proyecto un poco avanzado monto fotos para ver cómo va.

Gracias por la Colaboracion.


----------



## pispis22 (Jul 27, 2012)

Hola Ericktronik me ha sido imposible de conseguir una bobina de 680uh, solo me he podido conseguir una de 220uh creo que es de ese valor, que la saque de un vhs viejo pero no sé si me servirá, que me puede aconsejar.


----------



## Ericktronik (Jul 27, 2012)

pispis22 dijo:


> Hola Ericktronik me ha sido imposible de conseguir una bobina de 680uh, solo me he podido conseguir una de 220uh creo que es de ese valor, que la saque de un vhs viejo pero no sé si me servirá, que me puede aconsejar.



mmmm, yo creeria que esta muy por debajo del valor, pero podrias tratar.
talvez para no soldarla directamente al pcb podrias colocar SIL individuales y luego poner la bobina en ellos y probar


----------



## pispis22 (Jul 28, 2012)

Hola Ericktronik y buenos días, disculpa no se si lo que te refieres a SIL es silicona o otra cosa disculpa mi ignorancia, ademas me consegui dos bobinas de 220uh y son un poquito pegueña es como ver un diodo zener de 5v, será que si las pongo en serie servirá.

Agradezco tu respuesta


----------



## Ericktronik (Jul 28, 2012)

los SIL son estos:
http://www.denkimono.com/timer/sil_connector.jpg

colocas uno en el lugar de cada  pin de la bobina, y con eso no tienes que soldar la bobina.
si el programador funciona bien, puedes soldarla; si no tendras que conseguir la de 680uh


----------



## pispis22 (Jul 28, 2012)

OK, gracias voy a ensayar y de acuerdo a los resultados que obtenga te estoy escribiendo


----------



## kiyero (Sep 22, 2012)

hola ericktronik, buenísimo el aporte del grabador, me haré uno a ver que tal vá, mi pregunta en cuanto a la bobina que reemplazaste por la resistencia, no dá ningún tipo de error ni nada por el estilo?

Gracias


----------



## Ericktronik (Sep 22, 2012)

kiyero dijo:


> hola ericktronik, buenísimo el aporte del grabador, me haré uno a ver que tal vá, mi pregunta en cuanto a la bobina que reemplazaste por la resistencia, no dá ningún tipo de error ni nada por el estilo?
> 
> Gracias



No reemplaze la bobina por alguna resistencia.


----------



## pispis22 (Sep 27, 2012)

Hola _*Ericktronik*_, por fin pude realizar mi Pickit2 aunque me toco fue coger el diagrama que tiene en el PDF y montarlo nuevamente por qué no pude realizar el PCB tuyo, por que el GND está muy pegado a las pistas y siempre que lo realizaba estaba en corto, pero por fin lo realice, y lo de la bobina me toco fue poner en series dos bobinas de 220 y una de 100uh y me funciono a la perfección, además monte una de 1000uh y nada, pero ya estoy contento con mi quemador, en los próximos días monto imágenes para que puedas mirar como quedo.

Gracias de antemano por la información.


----------



## Ericktronik (Sep 27, 2012)

pispis22 dijo:


> Hola _*Ericktronik*_, por fin pude realizar mi Pickit2 aunque me toco fue coger el diagrama que tiene en el PDF y montarlo nuevamente por qué no pude realizar el PCB tuyo, por que el GND está muy pegado a las pistas y siempre que lo realizaba estaba en corto, pero por fin lo realice, y lo de la bobina me toco fue poner en series dos bobinas de 220 y una de 100uh y me funciono a la perfección, además monte una de 1000uh y nada, pero ya estoy contento con mi quemador, en los próximos días monto imágenes para que puedas mirar como quedo.
> 
> Gracias de antemano por la información.



Me alegra mucho que puedas disfrutar de este quemador.
yo tambien estoy muy contento con el mio, lo uso casi todos los dias.


----------



## kiyero (Sep 28, 2012)

Ericktronik dijo:


> No reemplaze la bobina por alguna resistencia.



hola ericktronik podrías indicarme por favor con que software hiciste el pcb? me pasa similar a uno de los compañeros del foro, gracias


----------



## Ericktronik (Sep 28, 2012)

kiyero dijo:


> hola ericktronik podrías indicarme por favor con que software hiciste el pcb? me pasa similar a uno de los compañeros del foro, gracias



EL pcb lo hice con Proteus v7.7 SP2, ademas de unos 350 Mb de librerias extras.


----------



## kiyero (Sep 28, 2012)

Ericktronik dijo:


> EL pcb lo hice con Proteus v7.7 SP2, ademas de unos 350 Mb de librerias extras.



Ah, ya decía yo, lo que pasa es que el fin de semana anterior hice un circuito con proteus (por vez primera, ya que siempre he trabajado el trax maker), y me dió muchos errores al pasar del isis al ares, sabes donde puedo conseguir las librerías? un saludo, gracias


----------



## Ericktronik (Sep 28, 2012)

kiyero dijo:


> Ah, ya decía yo, lo que pasa es que el fin de semana anterior hice un circuito con proteus (por vez primera, ya que siempre he trabajado el trax maker), y me dió muchos errores al pasar del isis al ares, sabes donde puedo conseguir las librerías? un saludo, gracias



Si se trabaja con la version std tanto de ares como isis, no debe ocurrir ningun problema.
las librerias se encuentran por google.


----------



## 0002 (Sep 28, 2012)

Muy buen aporte se agradece, a más de uno le salvas el día .

Saludos.


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 28, 2012)

Hola Ericktronik,

Muy completo aporte, lo realice aunque me dio algunos problemas por las cercanias de las pistas, pienso luego rehacerlo y dejarlo como debe quedar, conseguí con un amigo un quemador muy similar de los que venden armados en las tiendas de Electronica para programar el firmware al PIC18F2550, luego monte mi PIC en la base DIP 28 y lo ensaye conectandolo al puerto USB para programar otro PIC y funciono bien, doy fe de que sirve ademas que es una herramienta muy util y se ahorra mas de la mitad del dinero que en vez de comprarlo hecho.

Gracias Compañero, algunas fotos de como me quedo mas adelante lo dejo mejor.


----------



## Ericktronik (Sep 28, 2012)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Hola Ericktronik,
> 
> Muy completo aporte, lo realice aunque me dio algunos problemas por las cercanias de las pistas, pienso luego rehacerlo y dejarlo como debe quedar, conseguí con un amigo un quemador muy similar de los que venden armados en las tiendas de Electronica para programar el firmware al PIC18F2550, luego monte mi PIC en la base DIP 28 y lo ensaye conectandolo al puerto USB para programar otro PIC y funciono bien, doy fe de que sirve ademas que es una herramienta muy util y se ahorra mas de la mitad del dinero que en vez de comprarlo hecho.
> 
> Gracias Compañero, algunas fotos de como me quedo mas adelante lo dejo mejor.



Bueno la verdad es que la calidad del impreso es bastante muy baja, tal vez la placa estaba sucia o el papel no era de buena calidad, porque yo trabajo en la mayoria de mis proyectos espacios de un milimetro entre pistas y jamas se me ha pegado una y quedan perfectos mis PCBs.

Espero que lo disfrutes y que toda la comunidad pueda disfrutarlo tambien.


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 28, 2012)

Que papel me recomiendas para hacer los impresos, yo utilizo a veces la trasferencia con papel termico y con la plancha, pero mas utilizo el metodo arcaico de colocarle contact encima de la baquelita y luego dibujar y recortar con visturi las pistas para luego sumerguirlas en el acido.


----------



## Ericktronik (Sep 28, 2012)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Que papel me recomiendas para hacer los impresos, yo utilizo a veces la trasferencia con papel termico y con la plancha, pero mas utilizo el metodo arcaico de colocarle contact encima de la baquelita y luego dibujar y recortar con visturi las pistas para luego sumerguirlas en el acido.



La verdad yo uso un papel que aca en Colombia se consigue como papel glossy, siempre lo he usado y nunca me ha fallado, el papel es grueso un poco mas grueso que el DIN A4, y pues la plancha a todo lo que de y mucha presion cuando estoy haciendo la tranferencia.


----------



## sakis st (Sep 29, 2012)

Gracias, me pasó en el PCB en EAGLE


----------



## pispis22 (Sep 29, 2012)

Hola a todos, estas son las PCB que he realizado con el esquemático de Ericktronik, lo realice con Eagle y realice la trasferencia a la váquela con papel propalcote, o mejor digamos con los papeles de propaganda que tiran debajo la puerta que muestran unas porciones de pollo muy buenas pero que en realidad no son como se ven, pero bueno ese papel me hay dado muy buenos resultados al realizar la trasferencia, al que quiera les puedo pasas los PDF para que pueda realizar su pcb. 

De igual forma dar las gracias a Ericktronik por el aporte de información que nos regala para con todos nosotros.


----------



## Ericktronik (Sep 29, 2012)

pispis22 dijo:


> Hola a todos, estas son las PCB que he realizado con el esquemático de Ericktronik, lo realice con Eagle y realice la trasferencia a la váquela con papel propalcote, o mejor digamos con los papeles de propaganda que tiran debajo la puerta que muestran unas porciones de pollo muy buenas pero que en realidad no son como se ven, pero bueno ese papel me hay dado muy buenos resultados al realizar la trasferencia, al que quiera les puedo pasas los PDF para que pueda realizar su pcb.
> 
> De igual forma dar las gracias a Ericktronik por el aporte de información que nos regala para con todos nosotros.



Muy bonito, gran trabajo compañero!
espero que tambien lo disfrutes como lo hago yo.


----------



## Luno (Sep 30, 2012)

Hola, bueno la verdad tengo un grabador que saque de otra página y pues tengo un problemas que aún no puedo solucionar y este miren ojalá me puedan ayudar 







Qué puedo hacer para que lo reconozca?. La instalación del PICkit 2 fue exitosa asi que no hay problema con eso.

Gracias!


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 30, 2012)

Tienes que revisar que no haya ninguna tierra suelta o alguna otra soldadura fria, tambien revisar lo que dice el mensaje acerca de la conexion USB y en el menu herramientas revisar la comunicacion con el pickit2 para que lo pueda ver.


----------



## Ericktronik (Sep 30, 2012)

creo que lo que esta mal es el firmware, ya que no puede crear el dispositivo...
aunque podrias subir unas fotos(entre mayor resolucion mejor) haber en que podemos ayudarte...


----------



## pispis22 (Sep 30, 2012)

hola _*Luno*_, yo tuve ese mismo problema cuando estaba realizando mi quemador y no se dé que paginas lo sacaste, pero te puedo decir que pueden ser dos cosas que a mí me ocurrió, uno es que valor es el condensador que está conectado al pin 14 del PIC y la otra puede ser que el PIC está mal grabado, pero creo que es más la primera, si puede monta el esquema del quemador que realizaste para poder revisarlo.


----------



## Luno (Oct 4, 2012)

Hola gracias por los comentarios bueno al fnal era la programación en el PIC, lo llevé a revisar y lo resolvieron, ahora si lo reconoce y si puede grabar.

Gracias


----------



## SKYFALL (Oct 31, 2012)

Hola Ericktronik,

Tengo un inconveniente con el programador, resulta que estoy usando Windows 7 Home basic a 64 bits y la version que actualice del pickit 2 es la 2.61 porque la 2.55 no me corre en esta maquina, pero pasa que con la version 2.61 no me esta reconociendo el programador, simplemente no lo ve, conecto y desconecto varias veces, cierro y vuelvo a abrir el pickit 2 y no lo encuentra, en un comienzo se grabo el firmware en el PIC del quemador y luego lo instale en el prototipo que arme y funciono bien, recientemente lo utilice y dejo de funcionar.

En ese comienzo utilice la version 2.55 en otra maquina con windows 7.

Es posible que haya pasado algo con el programa grabado en el 18F2550 y que esto no permita que el computador "vea" al programador, algo asi como si el programa se hubiera borrado del PIC y no me funcione?

Saludos.


----------



## Ericktronik (Oct 31, 2012)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Hola Ericktronik,
> 
> Tengo un inconveniente con el programador, resulta que estoy usando Windows 7 Home basic a 64 bits y la version que actualice del pickit 2 es la 2.61 porque la 2.55 no me corre en esta maquina, pero pasa que con la version 2.61 no me esta reconociendo el programador, simplemente no lo ve, conecto y desconecto varias veces, cierro y vuelvo a abrir el pickit 2 y no lo encuentra, en un comienzo se grabo el firmware en el PIC del quemador y luego lo instale en el prototipo que arme y funciono bien, recientemente lo utilice y dejo de funcionar.
> 
> ...



has intentado probar el quemador en otro PC?


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 1, 2012)

En uno de la universidad, y en los dos que tenemos en mi casa, pero los pines que conectan el usb al pic estan bien, yo creo que pueda ser el impreso que hice que este molestando.

Es posible que el pic se haya desprogramado, porque todo lo veo bien.


----------



## Ericktronik (Nov 1, 2012)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> En uno de la universidad, y en los dos que tenemos en mi casa, pero los pines que conectan el usb al pic estan bien, yo creo que pueda ser el impreso que hice que este molestando.
> 
> Es posible que el pic se haya desprogramado, porque todo lo veo bien.



Podrias reprogramar el pic, o tratar de usar la version con la cual te funco.
a mi no me ha puesto problema alguno desde que lo arme.


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 1, 2012)

Ese es el problema, no tengo como reprogramarlo porque solo cuento con mi programador, por lo pronto quemare nuevamente el pcb para ver como se comporta, son muy criticos los valores de los condensadores ceramicos? 

Saludos.


----------



## Ericktronik (Nov 1, 2012)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Ese es el problema, no tengo como reprogramarlo porque solo cuento con mi programador, por lo pronto quemare nuevamente el pcb para ver como se comporta, son muy criticos los valores de los condensadores ceramicos?
> 
> Saludos.



por su puesto, el programador solo funciona correctamente con los materiales que se piden


----------



## SKYFALL (Nov 1, 2012)

Bueno, creo entonces que el problema puede ser por ahi, ya es hora de hacer el circuito como debe ser con los valores correctos aunque la variacion es minima lo extraño es que funciono al comienzo.


----------



## hectorinchains (Feb 12, 2013)

Ericktronik dijo:


> Hola a todos los usuarios del Foro.
> 
> Hoy hago el aporte de mi "CLON" del programador PIC Kit 2 incluyendo una base zif para la facil programacion de un microcontrolador.
> 
> ...







buenas, queria saber si tienes informacion para realizar una placa de entrenamiento de pic, estoy haciendo un trabajo y dedo hacer una matriz led controladas por microcontroladores pic, no se que pic debo usar pero voy hacer la tarjeta programadora que subiste. se agadece por la info que me puedas enviar.


----------



## biisteamoo (Abr 23, 2013)

quisiera saber si para todos los quemadores es el mismo firmware para el pic 18f2550





Ericktronik dijo:


> Hola a todos los usuarios del Foro.
> 
> Hoy hago el aporte de mi "CLON" del programador PIC Kit 2 incluyendo una base zif para la facil programacion de un microcontrolador.
> 
> ...




una pregunta el firmware de tu quemador es el mismo para todos los quemadores


----------



## ALopezDel (May 25, 2013)

Ericktronik dijo:


> Hola a todos los usuarios del Foro.
> 
> Hoy hago el aporte de mi "CLON" del programador PIC Kit 2 incluyendo una base zif para la facil programacion de un microcontrolador.
> 
> ...



Ese programador de pic's funciona en windows 7 ??? Disculpa la molestia


----------



## plarenas (May 26, 2013)

ALopezDel dijo:


> Ese programador de pic's funciona en windows 7 ??? Disculpa la molestia



yo lo ocupo con win7


----------



## sigmajd (Jun 15, 2013)

pispis22 dijo:


> Hola a todos, estas son las PCB que he realizado con el esquemático de Ericktronik, lo realice con Eagle y realice la trasferencia a la váquela con papel propalcote, o mejor digamos con los papeles de propaganda que tiran debajo la puerta que muestran unas porciones de pollo muy buenas pero que en realidad no son como se ven, pero bueno ese papel me hay dado muy buenos resultados al realizar la trasferencia, al que quiera les puedo pasas los PDF para que pueda realizar su pcb.
> 
> De igual forma dar las gracias a Ericktronik por el aporte de información que nos regala para con todos nosotros.


 
Que tal, serias tan amable de compartir tus pdf, me parece que tienen mayor espacio entre pistas y no se pegan y creo que para el método de planchado no darían tanto problema, de antemano gracias.


----------



## SERGIOD (Jun 15, 2013)

sigmajd dijo:


> Que tal, serias tan amable de compartir tus pdf, me parece que tienen mayor espacio entre pistas y no se pegan y creo que para el método de planchado no darían tanto problema, de antemano gracias.



Solo es una copia del original que hizo Ericktroonik.(solo le saco el nombre de ericktronik y puso el suyo)


----------



## pispis22 (Jun 16, 2013)

sigmajd dijo:


> Que tal, serias tan amable de compartir tus pdf, me parece que tienen mayor espacio entre pistas y no se pegan y creo que para el método de planchado no darían tanto problema, de antemano gracias.



Claro compañero, yo le paso los pdf, lo único es que quiero que me regales unos dos o tres días para enviarte la información, es que el día de ayer se me cayó el disco duro y tengo como que problemas y estoy tratando de realizar un respaldo de la información y hay mismo te paso los pdf.





SERGIOD dijo:


> Solo es una copia del original que hizo Ericktroonik.(solo le saco el nombre de ericktronik y puso el suyo)



Claro que si compañero usted tiene razón es una copia del original de Ericktronik, lo único que yo hice fue coger el esquemático y montarlo en Eagle y así crear las pistas un poco mas separadas para que al momento de realizar el planchado no me quedaran pistas unidas.


----------



## pispis22 (Jun 18, 2013)

sigmajd dijo:


> Que tal, serias tan amable de compartir tus pdf, me parece que tienen mayor espacio entre pistas y no se pegan y creo que para el método de planchado no darían tanto problema, de antemano gracias.



Hola compañero, como lo prometido es deuda, aquí te dejo los pdf del Pickit2 Clone, y que lo disfrutes como muchos lo hemos hecho con este gran proyecto y gracias a Ericktronik


----------



## elgreko (Ago 24, 2013)

Hola amigos del Foro gracias a la klono pk3 para pic. 
Quiero si es libre de copiar el ccs c para pic???; 
muchas gracias


----------



## david931203 (Sep 18, 2013)

ericktronik dijo:


> hoy hago el aporte de mi "clon" del programador pic kit 2 incluyendo una base zif para la facil programacion de un microcontrolador.
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/picture.php?albumid=451&pictureid=5015
> 
> ...






gracias perdon por hacerte perder el tiempo no pense que el diagrama era el plano completo tengo un par de preguntas la primera es l1 es una bobina de 6.8 h o de 680uh, lo otro es como sacas la base zif en proteus de antemano muchas gracias por tu ayuda y tu comprension


----------



## mandigula (Ago 14, 2014)

hola estoy armando el pickit, las resistencias son de 1/4 de w¿?


----------



## carlosC (Ago 26, 2014)

buenos dias, alguien puede decirme si en él podria leer y grabar informacion en la memoria Eprom NM27C256B-15F1 Y EL MICROCHIP N87C196KB16, saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------



## ricbevi (Ago 26, 2014)

carlosC dijo:


> buenos dias, alguien puede decirme si en él podria leer y grabar informacion en la memoria Eprom NM27C256B-15F1 Y EL MICROCHIP N87C196KB16, saludos y gracias de antemano.




Hola...La NM27C256B-15F1 desde ya te digo que no...y por lo demás deberías fijarte la documentación en la pagina de Microchip correspondiente al PicKit2 si es soportado pero creo que tampoco.
Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## chinouv (Sep 30, 2014)

hola  este es mi programador 

no e podido probarlo porque no detecta el dispositivo  estoy tratando de programar un pic18f4550

tengo win7 64 bist

alguno sabe a que se deba este problema?

saludos


----------



## Josnaro (Sep 30, 2014)

Esta bien grabado el pic?





			
				Josnaro dijo:
			
		

> Esta bien grabado el pic?



Cuando lo conectas al USB debería de sonar e instalarse los controladores


----------



## chinouv (Sep 30, 2014)

hola
 no hay nungun problema con el firmware , al chequear la comunicacion no genera ningun error


----------



## Josnaro (Sep 30, 2014)

Entonces cuando sale el error?


----------



## chinouv (Sep 30, 2014)

cuando selecciono device family-  18f  sale un mensaje diciendo  no device detected


----------



## martin12as (Sep 30, 2014)

Saca el pic 18f4550 del zócalo zif y hace las pruebas de tensiones. Fíjate que todos tengan el valor correspondiente y en el lugar correcto del zócalo para ese pic que querés programar

Edit: supongo que ya verificaste que haya continuidad en todas las pistas y que ninguna este en corto con otra no?


----------



## chinouv (Sep 30, 2014)

las pistas estan OK

los voltajes son los siguientes: pin40 , 36 , 35 , 32 , 21 , 25 , 29 =5.1v 
 pin 39 , 34 , 26 , 30=1.6v


----------



## martin12as (Sep 30, 2014)

tenes que ir a la opción tools en la barra y después elijes la opción troubleshoot, anda siguiendo los pasos y medi con un tester según los pines que corresponda.







para este caso tenes que tener 12V aprox en el pin 1, si o si, esta es una de las fallas mas comunes este seria el pin Vpp.

en los pines 11 y 32 tenes que tener 5V

los pines 12 y 31 los usas como gnd

y en los pines 39 y 40 que serian pgd y pgc, tenes que ver que tengan la tensión que te marca el software del pickit 2, incluso si tu tester mide frecuencia podes elegir la opción esa y comprobar con el tester que la frecuencia también corresponda con la del software.

no se si me estas entendiendo lo que trato de explicar, cualquier cosa avísame y te hago algunos dibujos o capturas de mi pc para que sea mas fácil.

por cierto, es una lastima que no hayas puesto los pines del conector ICSP, son útiles en muchos casos y ademas podes usar las funciones, UART tool y LOGIC tool, etc, del pickit 2, incluso para hacer el troubleshoot seria mas fácil medir directamente en los pines del ICSP

asegúrate de sacar el pic 18f4550 del zocalo zif antes de hacer estas pruebas!!


----------



## chinouv (Sep 30, 2014)

muchas gracias por tu ayuda

ya solucione el problema  era un transistor   quemado.

pero ahora me sale un error diferente "erro en el voltaje vpp" el valor medido fue de 12.3v


----------



## martin12as (Sep 30, 2014)

el valor ese lo mediste antes o después de cambiar el transistor? es medio raro si mediste 12.3V que te aparezca ese error. no sera que antes estaba bien el transistor y ahora esta mal?


----------



## chinouv (Sep 30, 2014)

no, antes no le llegaban los 12.3v al pin 1 por eso hice el seguimiento y en el catodo de el diodo 1n4148 si estaban los 12v.3v


----------



## martin12as (Sep 30, 2014)

Entonces es como que el pic no esta leyendo la tensión vpp pero en realidad si esta.. No se como es el circuito que se encarga de hacer eso.. A lo mejor esta ahí el problema


----------



## cesario (Dic 11, 2014)

para Ericktronik:

hola, primero gracias por tu aporte del programador, quiero montarlo, pero tengo un amigo que me lo puede hacer en un mini cnc, seria posible que me compartieras el archivo de proteus para de ahi sacar los archivos gerber que necesito??

saludos y gracias de antemano.


----------

